# Implantation & Hormones?



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

Can a hormone imbalance stop implantation from occuring? For the last two months after ovulation i started experiencing symptoms which makes me feel like I might be conceiving but not implanting. Can I ask my gp for blood tests to check my hormone levels and can anything else prevent implantation/pregnancy? I'm ovulating and have regular periods. Thanks


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi boo boo,

What symptoms are you experiencing? You don't really get pregnancy symptoms until after implantation and the HCG kicks in, although progesterone which is released after ovulation and prepares your womb lining for implantation can also give you symptoms. Maybe progesterone is causing your symptoms? I find it makes me tired, bloated and thirsty. It can also give you cramps and sore boobs.

As progesterone is the hormone that enables implantation, then that is the one you should ask your doctor to check if you are worried. You get a blood test 7 days after you ovulate


x


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

The Last two months a couple of days after ovulation I've experienced tiredness, being really thirsty, tummy cramps and bit nauseous but both resulted in af and bfn.
I've tried to phone docs today but have been asked to call back tomorrow morning. I've looked up there's another blood test on day 3 of at to check hormone imbalances so I'm going to ask about that too. I'm just worried they won't do these tests on NHS because I've already gone through fertility treatment (IVF) on NHS a number of years ago


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I've spoken to the doctor today and she has agreed to do both sets of blood tests so just got to wait and see now.

The progesterone blood test should be done on a Saturday but they couldn't do it a weekend so I've had to book it for the Monday morning afterwards instead. I hope that will be a reliable result? I have 28 day cycles on average but I tend to ovulate a day or two later than day 14. Then I need to book the hormone blood test for sometime between day 3 - 5 of next cycle.

I've taken fertility app off my phone and stopped doing BBT chart as it was was stressing me out too much!


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's great the doctor has agreed to do tests. Hopefully you can get to the bottom of it. Not sure about the blood test day I'm afraid. They say to test it 7 days after ovulation because this is when your progesterone is the highest. But I'm sure it's still pretty high for a couple of days either side. 

I know you what you mean about being stressed out by fertility monitoring. If you have pretty regular periods I guess you don't really need it anyway

xx


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, I was driving myself crazy lol.

I do OPK tests so maybe when I get a smiley face I'll see which date is 8 days later cos ur suppose to ovulate the day after a positive result and if it's a different day to appointment I'll try and change it.


----------



## Hannah01 (Mar 17, 2017)

I am sure they have some weird reason for testing it on the 8th day   Are your periods normal ?


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, I have regular periods which average 28 day cycles


----------

